# Footwell Lights & Door Lights



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Just wanted to know if there's anyone on here who could fit me some footwell & door lights for me. Or if you could put me in touch with someone that would be willing to fit them. I'm near Bradford
Thanks


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Try it yourself my friend. All the lights should come with fitting instructions and you'll get a great sense of achievement knowing it's all your own work. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

I just don't have the confidence to do them. Also where do you get the kits from have you any ideas?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

All the kits I've seen are on 'the bay.' I keep thinking about footwell LEDs myself.
Be confident in your own abilities my friend. Give it a shot. :wink:


----------

